# Question about MAF to MAP snesor for ITB's on an ABA



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Question about MAF to MAP sensor for ITB's on an ABA*

I have a set of ITB's from a Hyabusa and a spare manifold for my 2.0 ABA OBDII. I was thinking of using the lower manifold and putting the ITB's on there and use the stock injector locations and try running it off the stock ECU (TT chipped). The only issue I foresee is the MAF sensor. I'd like to convert to a MAP sensor I can plumb into the ITB's. I realize the TB has more in it than just a TP sensor - I was thinking of just having the stock throttle body hooked up the the ITB throttle plates as well so the stock TB will open the same amount as the ITB plates. This should allow me to use the stock cable on the stock TB. The idle control should work if the stock TB is connected to the ITB plate shaft at the exact same angle as the stock TB unit. So the only issue is air metering. I imagine that I'd need to up the fuel pressure some. But is there something reasonable that I can do to trick the computer from seeing a MAP sensor instead of the MAF? I looked up Translators, but those don't seem to be what I am looking for. 

Keep in mind, this isn't a full project car or anything, just want to play around a little and see what - if any - difference I can make to the ABA daily driver. If not much, then I'll just swap back to stock. 

Thanks for the insight and information in advance!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You're better off going standalone than trying to gimmick your way to a running motor.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

The idea is to use the stock ECU. I don't want to be playing around with new SEM and wiring and all that jazz. It's an exercise to see if I can get ITB's to work on the stock system.

.. main issue is the MAF to MAP .. ideas?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A2Carat said:


> .. main issue is the MAF to MAP .. ideas?


will be a tough thing, as the ECU is setup to use MAF, and finding someone to burn a chip for an OBDII and incorporate MAP into that... and given the fact that ITB's have a very small MAP range of operation makes it even harder. The narrow MAP range is why you see most ITB setup run on alpha-n (TPS/RPM maps), makes tuning easier.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Map sensor is not a great way to go for throttle bodies. I run alpha N and it runs way better. Especially with a big cam it will not produce enough vacuum for the map sensor to work through out the rev range.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

A2Carat said:


> .. main issue is the MAF to MAP .. ideas?


your issue will then become manipulating the stock tune to actually run in the small MAP window thats actually useful on an ITB car.


id start looking into standalone...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am sure it could be made to work on a factory ecu if you can hard code it into alpha-n mode with appropriate maps, come up with an idle valve that works just like stock hardware, find an accel scheme in the ecu where it doesnt go stupid lean on tip in...

Standalone is probably about 90% essier then that.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

.. I didn't know about the MAP range being so narrow. By the sounds of it, this isn't really a do-able option. I really appreciate the good information - thank you! I suppose I will save my ITB motor for the MK1 GLI. I will be going with the DTA standalone and ITB's for that race motor. 

The DD will stay stock then. Thanks again!


----------



## Mk3dubnut (Apr 24, 2016)

*Run a plenum*

You could just run a plenum and use the maf


----------

